# Toshiba e-Studio 203SD



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I assist a local charity with their computer system.

They have a Toshiba e-Studio 203SD multi-purpose printer that interfaces via USB.

Today I installed a new PC for them. The old PC ran XPSP3. The new PC runs W7-64bit. Windows recognises the 203SD printer but does not have a driver for it that is compatible with W7-64bit.

I contacted Toshiba and they are sending me a CD with an Autorun installation program and a 64-bit driver pack. Toshiba don't have a standalone file with the driver for the 203SD. The Toshiba Technical Dept tells me that the ONLY way to install this driver is if I run the installation program. As I don't want to mess up Windows, I asked the technician how safe the installation program was and he seemed to indicate that this was still a "work-in-progress". 

Understandably I am more than just a little nervous to run this installation program. 

Does anyone on the Forum have any experience of doing this. Good or Bad.....?

TiA

T.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

From what I am seeing,your printer uses a GA-1330
controller attached to the back of the printer to connect
to USB.
I am going to try this link,but it may just lead to the selection page.
If so,enter your model number and search.
http://mba.toshiba.com/support/index.jsp
There is a windows 7 64 bit driver there that has been out
since 2010.
There is also GDI drivers for other functionallity.
Should be what you need.
OK,I got a system error for the first link,so just click the
new link and enter the model number to search for it.
It will list the drivers.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for your reply and the link.

I had a look on the Toshiba site and the info provided does not match the product.... ....hmmm To quote from the site

".......The e-STUDIO203SD can do GDI printing out of the box. It can do PCL printing if the optional GA-1330 controller is installed. The GA-1330 is attached to the back of the MFP and connects to the USB port. Postscript printing is available if the Postscript option has been installed on the GA-1330.....".

On the e-Studio 203SD the USB port is on the Left Side of the printer and not on the rear. Also there is nothing "attached" to the printer there is simply a USB port. With XP this setup worked "out-the-box". XP recognised the printer and installed it virutally automatically.

Toshiba Technical Dept admits that the arrival of 64-bit computing "....created problems for us in that all drivers had to be changed....." Well yes, one would think so wouldn't you. You have got to wonder sometimes

Now it seems that Toshiba cannot simply create a 64-bit driver-file for the 203SD but have to create a complete installation program. That is beyond me. Why not create a driver-file and let W7 do the installation. And then they add that it is ".....a work in progress...." The mind boggles.

T.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Not seeing what the problem here is.

A simple search on Microsoft's Compatibility site indicates the unit is supported under Windows 7 64 and provides a direct link to the Toshiba site for the drivers.

Here's the MS site: http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/co...rinters & Scanners&sc=Multifunction&os=64-bit

Here's the Toshiba site with downloads: http://www.copiers.toshiba.com/support/downloads.jsp?SELCTD_MODEL=e-STUDIO203SD&AXN=SELCTD

GDI drivers have existed for Windows 7 64 bit since at least 2009.

There's no issue with using an installer to install the print and scan drivers as well as Toshiba button software, and yes it's obviously safe and very common practice. I really can't see why this would mess up Windows. If you are against using an installer then the downloaded program creates a folder on your hard drive during the first stages of the installation that you can simply use to install it manually, the print drivers are located in a Print folder, and the rest are located in other folders; once those files are extracted simply cancel the installation.

There may be a very specific reason why they prefer an installer versus manual method, although the installer method is generally the preferred choice for most USB connected all-in-ones since it installs the drivers for all components in one go and enables button functionality on the unit.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Rob, thanks for your reply and the helpful information.

Normally I would agree with you, but in this case I am very nervous for the following reasons: -

1. If this was my PC then I would not have any problem, but this is for a Charity that I help out and the good folk working there are not in the least technical, they rely totally on me to keep them up-and-running.

2. The "Driver Installation CD" is not available as a download from the Toshiba website nor as a standard "off-the-shelf" item. The Toshiba technician has it on his laptop and is burning me a one-off. I have no idea what is on that CD or what this auto installer actually does.

3. I was advised not to download and use the driver from the Toshiba website, and I quote.... "....we are having some problems with 64-bit drivers, I would rather send you an installation CD...."

4. When I asked the technician if the installation CD was 100% OK he was reluctant to commit. When I told him that I was a little nervous about running the auto installer he agreed with me but said "....it should be OK...." 

5. When I asked the technician if he could extract the correct driver for me and simply email me the driver file he replied that he couldn't do that as the auto installer and drivers were all in an integrated package.

Perhaps now you will understand why I am nervous. To me this sounds very Micky-Mouse.

T.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If they are really having problems with the driver then they would have pulled it from their site in their last three years that it's been up. I've installed several Toshiba printers/copiers and I've never has an issue.

It sounds like the tech might be a little inexperienced or misinformed as is common with many of them, the driver listed on their website has been there for 3 years and extracts the separate driver files from the EXE and can be used separately from the installer and I assume the CD is the same thing or already has the files extracted, also I doubt they have a different version for the techs than would be available for download, that wouldn't make too much sense that they keep an "unfinished" one thats "problematic" on their website while having a better one for techs; it just would result in too many unhappy customers and more phone calls and support they would provide; something companies like to minimise to make profits.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Rob, you are absolutely 100% correct in your comments...... except for the experience of the tech.

This guy was very confident. I am technical myself so I usually know what questions to throw at someone to judge if they know what they are talking about. This guy really seemed very confident in his answers.

Leaves me totally confused.

T.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Rob, there is another possibility that may be relevant to understanding this issue.

Equipment supplied to North America often differs from that supplied to Europe. The driver for the 203SD is on the USA site only.

The UK is supported by Toshiba Australia and not Toshiba EMEA. There is no driver for this model on the AU site.

Perhaps this gives some "sense" (if you can call it that) to this issue. Not really satisfactory considering the size of Toshiba.

T.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well hopefully that CD from the tech will resolve this.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Do a system backup before installing the driver.
If it fails, restore the drive backup.


----------

